# St. Joe Bay Report



## Mak-n-Memories (May 13, 2013)

The Flounder have been on fire this spring. Fish the sandy areas next to the grass. The trout bite is doing well also. Fish the shallow grasses early and the pot holes and ditches later in the day and move back shallow in the evenings. 
The Flounder bite has been even on artificial and live bait. The trout have been in the same patterns. The bait is just getting thick so they are feeding well. Moving water is always best.
 The Spanish have scattered trough out the bay, with the majority moving offshore. Speaking of offshore the AJ bite has been very good, the red grouper have also been eating baits. Most all of these have been past the 20 miles mark. In closer the are some huge Red Snapper waiting for season to open. The King mackerel bite is improving day by day. Be on the watch for bait and diving birds a few miles offshore. There has been some Black Fin's spotted in the areas.
 Be Safe and Tight Lines.


----------



## mlbowfin (May 14, 2013)

great report, keep em coming, going be down in 6 weeks


----------



## jkaviation (May 15, 2013)

*reds in the bay*



Mak-n-Memories said:


> The Flounder have been on fire this spring. Fish the sandy areas next to the grass. The trout bite is doing well also. Fish the shallow grasses early and the pot holes and ditches later in the day and move back shallow in the evenings.
> The Flounder bite has been even on artificial and live bait. The trout have been in the same patterns. The bait is just getting thick so they are feeding well. Moving water is always best.
> The Spanish have scattered trough out the bay, with the majority moving offshore. Speaking of offshore the AJ bite has been very good, the red grouper have also been eating baits. Most all of these have been past the 20 miles mark. In closer the are some huge Red Snapper waiting for season to open. The King mackerel bite is improving day by day. Be on the watch for bait and diving birds a few miles offshore. There has been some Black Fin's spotted in the areas.
> Be Safe and Tight Lines.



just have not ben to ST Joe since the Hatch has picked back up in the past few years, was wondering what the reds are doing


----------



## DAWG FAN (May 16, 2013)

*Psj*

I got 7 more days and I will be there. Can;t wait. Hope the flounder are still biting along with the trout and of course I will be looking for the reds.


----------



## Capt Brandon (May 21, 2013)

Mak-n,
Have you seen any tripletails around MB or SJ? I got a report from indian pass that said they were thick last weekend. 

In other news:
I helped a group of guys that were coming into MB with 4 Wahoo in the cooler and had hooked a sword the night before. They had been over 100 miles out.

I also saw a decent cobia in Apalachicola bay near Sikes Cut on Saturday. Unfortunately, I was towing someone and didn't have a reel.

Heard there are plenty of sheephead in SJ Bay and flounder are still strong.


----------



## Bucky T (May 21, 2013)

I wish I could get down there soon..................Having withdrawals something fierce right now...........


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (May 21, 2013)

I have heard the same thing about the triple tails. I haven't heard of a lot of sheepies being caught and the flounder have slowed. But I can saw the pompano and bullwhiting have been on fire in the surf. Also caught trout and sheepshead in the surf close to dark.


----------



## willkelley (May 22, 2013)

whats going on in the surf? Have any big sharks moved in yet? Ill be down this weekend fishing the PSJ bay during the day, but want to try to catch a shark one night.


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (May 22, 2013)

the pompano and whiting bite is strong in the surf. The sharks are here also.


----------



## sffootball54 (May 24, 2013)

I have been fishing saint Joseph bay for about 5 years now, amazing place. I have figured out how to catch flounder, trout, pompano, Sheeps head, Spanish, and black drum BUT I have never caught a redfish. I just got to the cape today, any tips on how I can hook up on a red fish this weekend?


----------



## randy1 (May 26, 2013)

I'm right there with you football. I've never even caught a red by accident. Hopefully that will change next week. Going fishing in the bay and Indian Pass.


----------

